# Bikes direct



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

It would sure be nice if they took that banner down of a month old sale. It is regular price now and plain annoying. They won't honor the $1095 price so why have the damn ad?! :mad2: 
(The banner that is on this site.)


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Meatball said:


> It would sure be nice if they took that banner down of a month old sale. It is regular price now and plain annoying. They won't honor the $1095 price so why have the damn ad?! :mad2:
> (The banner that is on this site.)


Are you sure? BD, to my knowledge, has never advertised on this site. They just send shill after shill as a form of cheap, worthless advertisement.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Bikes Direct has been advertising a monthly special, good only from the 1st through the 10th of the month in question, on RBR for some time now. The only way to get the discount is to click on the discount banner and only from RBR. The shilling of course is an entirely different matter . . .


----------

